# any way to stiffen my boots?



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Boots wear and soften over time. I have no experience with the DC boots but have heard they wear out real fast. It may be time for some new stiffer boots. It may not be just your boots though. What board/binding and what's your weight?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i weigh about 140lbs i ride a lib tech trs mtx 154 with union forces. this ismy first year with these boots. i have ridden them around 20 times.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I also bought the DC Scout's with BOA and do not find them to be to soft for me. I feel they are a good mid flex boot. Not to soft, and not to stiff. As far as I know, there is no way to stiffen a boot. That's why they sell them in varying stiffnesses(sp?). Have you tried things like adjusting your highback, or changing your angles? If you have, then perhaps you do just need a stiffer boot. :dunno:


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

maybe i just have them too loose. itry not to tighten them too much because i have had problems with them cutting off circulation they are too tight. next time i go out ill make sure they are tight enough and see what happens.


----------

